
Ask HN: How do you feel about the ethics of what you do as a programmer? - J-dawg
Do you feel like you&#x27;re working on something that makes the world a better place?<p>Is it necessary to feel like this to enjoy your work?
======
godshatter
I don't know if I'm making the world a better place, but it is nice to know
that my immediate part of the world continues to function well even though
thousands of people are unaware of the job I do behind the scenes to make that
happen.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
There's a reason I turn down recruiters from Palantir and hedge funds.

I might not be making the world a better place in my current position, but at
least I'm not making it worse.

